# How do i get blue kote off?



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

So I've been putting blue kote on my goat who has a sore on his side... up until now its gone fine. I thought oh we don't.need the stand, he's calm enough. Wrong. He decided he wasn't going to be nice and now I have blue kote.covering one hand and a good part of my leg. Suggestions to get it off?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Wait about a week. 
LOl. 
I really have no idea, it seems to come off in 3 or 4 days.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

That's what I thought lol. I was hoping there was something that would work


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you tried anything like that orange cleaner or something with some grit in it?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Wash your hands and leg with dawn soap.
Then the rest will come off in the shower.

Iv Been putting blue coat on my dod and get it all over my hands. Since hes long haired

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

I just had this same problem last night. I soaked my hand in rubbing alcohol, and it almost all came off.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Whats wrong with wearing some blue kote for a while , lolol
Maybe try baby wipes , I swear those things are great , lol
If not , maybe nail polish remover ? There are some great ideas that 
were suggested above , Im sure you will find one that does the job


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Haha no I don't think this whole purple leg thing is going to work for me. I just can't seem to pull off this look! 

Usually I get it off with dawn but it soaked in longer and it is really dark. Ill try what y'all suggested.... hopefully something works to at least fade it.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

My blue coats yellow...

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

nail polish remover. I got most the blu kote off my hands that way.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Mr Clean Magic Eraser


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

goatgirl132 said:


> My blue coats yellow...
> 
> show goat/lamb equipment
> www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


Your *blue* kote is _yellow_? When was the expiration date? lol


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I've never seen yellow blue kote. 

I'm going to try nail polish remover. So far the dirt from the barn has worn its color down some lol... were putting up a new shelter so its really dusty in there.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I always get covered with it when I try to use it. I scrub with rubbing alcohol and it mostly comes off.

Years ago, when I had a cattle dairy, we got several heifers brought in with ringworm. My kids and I ended up with ringworm too. The medication the doc gave us wasn't working  so we used what the vet had us using on the cows-gentian violet or Blukote! It worked great, however, I had it on my face, neck, arms and legs and it was mid summer. I looked like the purple people eater!  My kids just had a few small spots on their arms (thank goodness they were out of school for the summer!). When the ringworm was finally gone, I scrubbed with everything before I tried alcohol. That worked very well and I went from being bright purple to a pretty light blue.


----------



## Cavebuddy (Sep 27, 2014)

I have figured this out after trying everything. Use "Dawn Power Dissolver". It isn't the dishwashing liquid. It comes in a blue spray bottle. It is a little bit thick. Spray it on your hands, or wherever you have Blu Kote on you, and let it soak there for about 30 to 45 seconds. Wet a small scrub brush or scouring pad and start scrubbing. I had so much of that Blu Kote on my hands they looked as if I had dipped them in it. This Power Dissolver got all of it off in minutes except for a little on my cuticles. Thank goodness! I have a big job interview this week!


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

"Tincture of time" is the method i use. I can totally rock purple skin, regardless of where it ends up, lol.


----------



## chickenwhisperertx (Jun 23, 2020)

Got blue kote all over my hands today. Took an hour before I could wash.
Nothing worked, not even alcohol.
On the off-chance it might work, I tried the plastic heel buffer I had in my shower. Similar to a pumice stone, but not as rough.
It worked like a charm!
Still have blue under fingernails, but the rest is gone.
Wanted to come here and tell you all since I tried, to no avail, some of the suggestions posted here (except the chemical ones).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This is a old thread, which does have other great idea's in it.


----------

